# Bonnet Creek - room locations



## Designerd (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello
It's been a few years since I was at Bonnet Creek.  I am told that they added a lazy river at building 5.  When I stayed previously, my room was on the 2nd or higher floor but it overlooked the pool that was there. *(UPDATE:  Found a map and it looks like tower 3 overlooking a pool, grill area, lake and a restaurant/grill)*

I am trying to figure out my room request. About a month ago, I asked for building 5 facing pool, fireworks.  I really enjoyed the building I was in, hate I forgot to write down the room number.

If anyone is there or remember the room number sequence for pool or lake side, please let me know.  Heading to BC on this Saturday for 8 days for a National Dance competition and don't want to look at parking lot


Thanks for your help!


----------



## buckor (Jul 2, 2016)

We were there in May...stayed in Tower 5...room 690...had a parking lot view.

FYI, the lazy river at Tower 5 is awesome!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designerd (Jul 2, 2016)

buckor said:


> We were there in May...stayed in Tower 5...room 690...had a parking lot view.
> 
> FYI, the lazy river at Tower 5 is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



Could you see fireworks from tower 5?  *
*I found a map and may have been Tower 3 that I said in because there was a pool, grill area, and small restaurant/grill.
*


----------



## buckor (Jul 2, 2016)

Not from our parking lot view room...we had some friends staying in Tower 4 with a lake view and they could see them!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designerd (Jul 3, 2016)

buckor said:


> We were there in May...stayed in Tower 5...room 690...had a parking lot view.
> 
> FYI, the lazy river at Tower 5 is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



Could you see fireworks from tower 5?  *
*I found a map.  It may have been Tower 3 that I stayed in because there is a pool, grill area, and small restaurant/grill.
*


----------



## bendadin (Jul 3, 2016)

We stayed in tower 4 and could see fireworks. We stayed in tower 6 and could not. We typically just spend our time at the tower 5 lazy river. Pool noodles there cost $5 each while they are $1.99 at Publix.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't believe Bonnet Creek takes room requests any more except for VIP members.  But you can ask at checkin, and depending on the staff member you get, they may accommodate you if they can.  Ask for what you want, not a particular tower unless the building location is important to you.  In some buildings the lake view is also the fireworks view; in other buildings, it's just the opposite.  So ask for what you want.

I frankly think the fireworks view is overrated.  I'd much rather have a lake view, or be near something at the resort that I was going to use.

There are a total of six pools (Main Pool, Tower 2-3, 4, 5, 6, and the Wyndham Grand hotel) and you can use all of them. There are lazy rivers at the main pool and the Tower 5 pool, and pool slides at the Tower 2-3 pool and the Pirate Pool at Tower 6.  All of the pools are zero entry except the Tower 4 pool.

There are ample FREE innertubes at both of the lazy rivers.


----------



## John_and_Val (Jul 3, 2016)

Ask for any room lake/pool side. I believe they are odd number rooms (no 100 percent on that). But anyway, Hollywood studios has awesome firewood display now.....viewable from Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 3, 2016)

John_and_Val said:


> Ask for any room lake/pool side. I believe they are odd number rooms (no 100 percent on that). But anyway, Hollywood studios has awesome firewood display now.....viewable from Bonnet Creek.



It's really amazing how they stack the firewood up first, and the blaze is absolutely amazing...

Sorry, it had to be done...


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Fireworks*

Tower 6 , parking lot view gets you the fireworks from both MK and Epcot. the higher up you are the better of course.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 4, 2016)

we stayed in 513 (I think) which faced us north/towards the entrance/main gate of bonnet creek.  We could see the tops of the fireworks display.  higher is better as previously noted.   

Best place if you want to leave your room is the sales unit (no sales folks around thankfully).  This will afford great views of fireworks displays.  Some also like tower 7 hot tub which you can see if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 4, 2016)

I thought the rule for requests was you have to be an owner (not necessarily a VIP).  Thus I do think as an owner they will take your request. There are some fireworks views in Tower 5, I think what you've requested is perfect . 

They have a pre-registration process, which I suggest using (owner or not). You can pre-register as early as you can get there on the day of check-in. You can use the facilities while you wait or leave and come back. They'll call you when your room is ready.

Tower 1, 2, 3, even numbered rooms are lake view. Not sure about 4 (I think odd is lake view). Towers 5 and 6 odd numbered rooms are lake view.   Whether or not you can see the fireworks depends on where in the building you are, being high up, and whose fireworks you are trying to see. 

I agree the fireworks views are overrated.  They open up some rooms for fireworks viewing (ask at checkin). 

If I were going, I'd ask for Tower 5, lakeview but I would be happy with any lakeview room I might get.  I've been in a parking lot view in Tower 6 (and went to a room in Tower 1 to sit on the balcony and watch the fireworks from a 4 br presidential).   I love Bonnet Creek, I could be happy anywhere there.  Have fun and good luck at your dance competition!

PS.  Haha BigRob (I had to reread to get your joke (I missed the firewood reference at first).


----------



## John_and_Val (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah yeah, I said it......           

Attention to detail......it's a wonderful thing!!!!


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 17, 2016)

*my mistake.*

It's Tower 4 not Tower 6 that has the fireworks view. My mistake which I did to myself this weekend

Getting old and forgetful.............:annoyed:


----------



## Designerd (Jul 23, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone.  I own 2 resale contracts there and I ended up with Tower 4.  They did offer to move me to Tower 4 as I made room request early.  However, we were on 13 floor with lake view so we opted to stay.  

I must say the view was great; however parking is more of a challenge at high rises (Towers 4,5,6) vs when I stayed at Tower 3.  We were at a dance competition and so the time we had at the resort was great.

Love my RESALE Wyndham timeshare!  I had 1 friend stay at the Bonnet Creek hotel and another visit that was staying at Westgate.  They both said Wyndham was great!  They both want timeshares now.  

Although I pay maintenance fees, it also felt great to know that I saved a lot for quality accommodations.  Some of the other dance moms paid $1700 or more for their week in Orlando.  They stayed in hotel type rooms. I checked out without that bill and knew that that amount would give me several vacations.  

Timeshares are great for those that plan and travel.

Thanks again for everyone's feedback and tips!


----------



## joewillie12 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bigrob said:


> It's really amazing how they stack the firewood up first, and the blaze is absolutely amazing...
> 
> Sorry, it had to be done...


 Thanks for the good laugh. :rofl:


----------

